# TRAVEL INSURANCE when emigrating



## ajc123 (Oct 20, 2014)

I know this sounds daft but...can anyone give me advice on travel insurance ? We are emigrating to abu dhabi this friday but we were wondering how long, if at all, do we need travel insurance. The travel insurance companies ask for length of cover etc.

Any advice would be great...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, you're not emigrating, that's for sure. Do you have a job or are you coming here on a visit visa to find a job?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It drives me crazy when people say emigrate to the UAE. 



BedouGirl said:


> Well, you're not emigrating, that's for sure. Do you have a job or are you coming here on a visit visa to find a job?


OP: if you have a job lined up you will get your employment/residency visa sorted out fairly soon and travel insurance is not needed unless you want to have emergency health care/medical expenses benefits provided by travel insurance for the period until your visa is done. But I've never heard of anyone taking out travel insurance to cover this gap. My company will cover emergency health expenses for new employees if something comes up before their visa is granted, for that's when the health insurance kicks in. 

If you


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty sure that travel insurance only covers you for a maximum of 30 days, don't worry about the other two emigrating is fine.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Emigrate is the intent to move to a new country permanently. 

That is not what is allowed here in the UAE. We are strictly expatriates who are only here for a certain duration before repatriation or moving elsewhere.



Felixtoo2 said:


> Pretty sure that travel insurance only covers you for a maximum of 30 days, don't worry about the other two emigrating is fine.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Emigration is the act of leaving ones home country to settle in another and if like me you own property here you are entitled to stay. It does not require you to become a citizen of the country that you choose to emigrate to so unless they change the visa rules for property owners I emigrated here almost eight years ago.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Do you have one way ticket or return?

If one way, you need to check T&C of the insurance policy very well. I have recently read Multi travel insurance policy for Visa Infinite holders and it specifically say that the cover is valid until return date on the ticket, so it is unknown how one way ticket is treated in this instance.

The insurance that can be added on Emirates.com specifically states that in case of one way ticket it ends 48 hours after arrival to the final destination.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm with TallyHo! We are not immigrants. We are expatriate workers. Even if you own property here, it doesn't give you an indefinite right to live here and no rights whatsoever to work.


----------



## ajc123 (Oct 20, 2014)

*emigrating*



BedouGirl said:


> Well, you're not emigrating, that's for sure. Do you have a job or are you coming here on a visit visa to find a job?


Thanks for your reply, I think.

I have just looked up what word emigrating means...to leave one country or region to settle in another. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

BedouGirl, 
Seems you're a bit lost,we're talking Emigration not Imigration old girl, do try to keep up.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> BedouGirl, Seems you're a bit lost,we're talking Emigration not Imigration old girl, do try to keep up.


Hahaha - it must be the dementia


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't worry, just last week I saw an advert for a lecture on Schizophrenia,I'd half a mind to go!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The clue is in the word settle.

We do not settle in the UAE. We are strictly here on a temporary basis. We have no permanency of residence, no chances at obtaining local citizenship or passports and are entirely dependent on temporary visas that last, at most, a few years before being renewed. At the same time we never give up citizenship or connections with the home country. The vast majority of expats, particularly UK expats, are only here for a few years. Our existence here is very much on a floating basis, not settling down to start a new life, which is what the term emigrate strongly implies. 

That is why the local presses or authorities never refer to people emigrating here. 

Emigrating to Australia is possible. Emigrating to the United States is possible. But emigrating to the UAE is not.





ajc123 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I think.
> 
> I have just looked up what word emigrating means...to leave one country or region to settle in another.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Don't worry, just last week I saw an advert for a lecture on Schizophrenia,I'd half a mind to go!!


Hahahaha!


----------

